# undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach



## ragbar (2. Mai 2010)

hallo leute,habe heute meine gestern abgedichtete ältere wathose mal im wasser gehabt.
resultat: alles dicht

vorher: wasser drin bis zum knie.

abdichtmittel: sika marine-sealant 291 in schwarz.Gibts auch in anderen farben,aber schwarz war vom boot her noch vorhanden.damit dichtet man am boot normalerweise schraubverbindungen und ähnliches ein

besonders gut für wathosen,weil dauerelastisch und absolut salzwasserfest.
gewinnt zwar keinen schönheitspreis,aber was solls,wenn man dafür die hose wieder nutzen kann.
 das zeug gibts zu kaufen in jedem fachhandel,wo es bootszubehör gibt,manchmal auch in baumärkten,wenn die bootszeugs im angebot haben.
es kostet um die 7 euro für eine tube,aber auch kartuschen für die silikonauspresspistole werden angeboten,sind meist nur 2 euro teurer abre viel mehr drin.

man kann damit sogar schlecht verklebte sohlenränder wieder abdichten,siehe foto.
wenn man etwas mitgeliefertes reparaturmaterial von der wathose hat,kann man auch längere risse verkleben und dauerelastisch abdichten. 

vorsicht bei der verarbeitung,ist wirklich ein teufelszeug und saut überall rum,wenn man nicht genau aufpaßt.
flecken auf NICHT-kunststoffmaterialien kann man mit aceton oder auch motorreiniger aus der sprühdose wieder rausbekommen.

vielleicht kann der eine oder andere von euch mit meinem tip seine verlorengeglaubte undichte wathose wiederbeleben.
vielleicht ist mein tip auch ein alter hut,wer weiß.

grüße an alle
erik#:


----------



## schadstoff (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Danke für den Tipp, ist gemerkt wenns mal Tröpfelt


----------



## Sterni01 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Ich kenne das Zeug auch !
Es sieht in schwarz zwar nicht unbedingt sehr schön aus, aber erfüllt ja seinen Zweck. Der Vorteil ist, nach dem Wiederverschließen der Tube, bleibt die Masse gebrauchsfähig !!!


----------



## Morrie (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

#6#6#6

danke für den supertip !!!! 
#6#6#6


----------



## zanderaal (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

#6wird ausprobiert 
Danke#6


----------



## Heilbutt (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Hab ich auch schon gemacht,
ich kenn´das Zeug als "Sikaflex", und ich habe damit schon alles möglich verklebt!!#6

Meine Neoprenwathose sieht schon sehr lustig aus.

Das Hauptproblem ist aber die Lecksuche.
Aktuell tröpfelt es irgendwo im Schrittbereich!?!?!|bigeyes

Beim letzten Abfischen war das Gelächter der anderen groß
als die meine Watbüx auszog und ich nen nassen Popperes hatte!!!!|peinlich|muahah:#q

Diese "Schwachstelle" muß ich schnellstens finden und abdichten!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Big Man (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Wie es auf den Bilder aussieht, hält das auch auf Neopren?
Bei der Hose von meinem Jungen ist wohl eine Naht undicht. Der sieht dann genau so aus wie Holger das beschrieben hat. Meinst du ob  das mit dem Zeug´s hält?

Dank


----------



## lsski (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Vielen Dank für den Tip #6

Jetzt geht´s auf Lecksuche und ich denke das der BW Poncho oder das Zelt und soweiter auch ein paar Tupfer ab bekommen :vik:

#h


----------



## andy72 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*



> Das Hauptproblem ist aber die Lecksuche.
> Aktuell tröpfelt es irgendwo im Schrittbereich!?!?!|bigeyes



nope ist kein problem,musst die hose trocknen lassen und irgendwo aufhängen und dann mit dem gartenschlauch,die hose auffüllen und dann von aussen gucken wo das wasser herkommt


----------



## hummerpaule (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*



andy72 schrieb:


> nope ist kein problem,musst die hose trocknen lassen und irgendwo aufhängen und dann mit dem gartenschlauch,die hose auffüllen und dann von aussen gucken wo das wasser herkommt




Mein Tipp zu Lecksuche ist folgender :
Die Büx einfach voll Luft pumpen...ich mache es mit einer Tauchflasche aber es geht auch mit einer Pumpe für Luftmatratzen z.B......dann oben abdichten oder einer hilft und greift fest zu und pumpt weiter.......dann ein Gemisch aus Wasser und Spüli herstellen und die Hose damit mit einer Spühflasche anspühen....schön von oben nach unten und an den Nähten lang....da wo ein Loch ist entstehen sofort Bläschen ;-)))
Stelle markieren....ich nehme dazu Kreide und trocknen lassen...dann Stelle kleben....
Der große Vorteil dieser Sache ist....Du kannst es abends machen und morgens wieder fischen....Die Wathose mit Wasser befüllt braucht gut 2 Tage um komplett trocken zu sein ;-)))
UNd ich repariere viele Dinge so und häufig...war mal mein Job ;-))))
Gruß Peer


----------



## ragbar (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

ja, es hält auch auf neopren und allen anderen materialien.

nur auf ptft wird es nicht halten,aber da hält außer den entsprechenden spezialklebern (auch die gibts) nichts anderes.

aber alle materialien,aus denen unsere wasserdichte anglerkleidung besteht,können mit dem sika 291 geklebt werden.
man muß das zeug ein bißchen in das zu verklebende material eindrücken,so wirds hundertprozentig.
die hose auf den fotos ist meine ach so atmungsaktive shimanowathose,da habe ich einen schraubenzieher benutzt,um das sika ein wenig einzudrücken.
man könnte aber auch einweg-fingerhandschuhe(gibt günstig im 50er pack bei aldi) anziehen und so das material verteilen.

es ist wirklichso: abends gemacht,am nächsten tag einsatzbereit.
große und stark belastete stellen würde ich trotzdem mit etwas gewebe zusätzlich verstärken.
wenns nicht sofort geklappt hat,einfach nochmal etwas sika drüberschmieren und trocknen lassen.

gruß
erik|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*



andy72 schrieb:


> nope ist kein problem,musst die hose trocknen lassen und irgendwo aufhängen und dann mit dem gartenschlauch,die hose auffüllen und dann von aussen gucken wo das wasser herkommt



Das ist keine gute Idee. Wenn man mal kurz darüber nachdenkt, das Neopren recht dehnbar ist und dann überlegt wieviel Liter Wasser dann in eine Neohose reingehen, dann muss man nur noch wissen, das ein Liter Wasser ein Kilo wiegt, damit einem klar wird, dass die vorgeschlagene Methode gut geeignet ist, um die Büx endgültig ins Nirvana zu schicken.


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

ist das Zeug besser als Aquasure oder Aquaseal? Was hält länger und besser dicht? Dieses Zeug wird ja immer empfholen in den Simms-Reparaturvideos...
Ich hatte damit nicht so tolle Erfahrungen weil sich das nach einer Weile wieder gelöst hat. Hat sich so abgerubbelt.
Ist das Zeug von dem Ihr redet Silikon was man auch für Aquarien benutzt? Wie lange braucht es bis es trocken ist?


----------



## Khaane (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Guter Tipp mit der Dichtmasse, aber ich hätte ehrlich gesagt ein sehr sehr ungutes Gefühl mit einer solchen Neoprenhose im Frühjahr ins Wasser zu steigen.


----------



## Sterni01 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Also: Ich hatte ein Dreiangel in meiner Hose. Ca 3 x 3 cm. Habe die Stöße damit eingeschmiert und noch von beiden Seiten was drauf... fertig. Hält !   #6

Ich hab jetzt zwar nen schwarzen Fleck an der Büch´s, aber was solls. Ich kann wieder ANGELN, ohne nassen Fuß ! :vik:


----------



## Bondex (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

@Ragbar
kannst Du mal ein Foto von der Tube einstellen? Wieviel ist denn da drin in so einem Gebinde?


----------



## zandertex (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*



Bondex schrieb:


> @Ragbar
> kannst Du mal ein Foto von der Tube einstellen? Wieviel ist denn da drin in so einem Gebinde?




brauchst du nur in der ´Bucht mal einzugeben,da gibt es ja fast alles.
Grüße


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Det funzt och:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380158112226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*Stormsure*



Habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## kaizr (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Stormsure funktioniert einwandfrei, ist aber sch......... teuer.

Ich werde Sika ausprobieren. Hört sich ja nach einer sehr günstigen Alternative an.


----------



## Algon (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Hallo,
das Abdichten an sich ist ja kein Problem. Nur wie lange hält das? Wenn ich das auf den Bildern^^ sehe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das das lange hält. Und da ich/wir immer eine relativ lange Anfahrt haben würde ich mit so einer Hose nicht losfahren, dann doch lieber neu kaufen. Es sei denn es ist wirklich nur eine ganz kleine Stelle.

MfG Algon


----------



## ragbar (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

also zunächst mal muß man wissen,daß meine abgebildete hose als erste reparaturmaßnahme innen am ansatz der stiefel eine schicht aus stormsure vor 2 jahren bekommen hatte.
stormsure hatte mir mein händler als supermittel gegen alles verkauft.

ergebnis: hose immer noch undicht und stormsure ging wieder ab.

dasselbe bei meinen naturkautschuk-watstiefeln,mit denen ich in einen spitzen gegenstand getreten war und nun an der sohle undicht waren.
zwei,drei angelausflüge war alles dicht,dann gings von vorne los:c
zudem scheint dauerhafter wasserkontakt dem stormsure zu schaden bzw.beginnt es zu zersetzen,was ich an der milchigen der vormals klaren reparaturstelle bemerkte,die sich dann auch langsam wieder ablöste vom träger material.

das alles ist mit sika nicht der fall,jedenfalls nicht bei mir.

klar ist neukaufen immer die sichere alternative.
aber wenns manchmal auch so noch geht......

kann ich die neuinvestition erstmal noch aufschieben und mir geld für andere dinge aufheben,die ich noch
lieber haben will......
gruß
erik|wavey:


----------



## Rudolf R. (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*



ragbar schrieb:


> nur auf ptft wird es nicht halten,aber da hält außer den entsprechenden spezialklebern (auch die gibts) nichts anderes.
> 
> was ist das ptft? hab eine wathose von DAM nur die füsslis sind aus neopren


----------



## kf123 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Nochmal ne Frage zu Sikaflex, kann man das Zeug auch innen auf die Nähte auftragen? Oder nur von außen?


----------



## grashopper (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*

Hi Ich werde auf jeden fall das zeug ausprobieren
Hab mir schon eine Kartusche bestellt um mein Orvis 
von innen zu kleben


----------



## matze-dixi (17. Mai 2021)

So habe dann mal Sikaflex 501 i besorgt. Das werde ich mal probieren ... beim Junior sind die Nähte sowas von undicht... dass wird nicht hübsch, aber wenn es hilft ...


----------



## Rheinangler (17. Mai 2021)

Damit arbeiten Teichbauer sogar unter Wasser, wenn da mal was verklebt werden muss. Hatte daran allerdings selber nicht mehr gedacht und muss nun die fast neue Buxe meines Juniors abdichten, weil sie ab Werk schon undicht ist. Die Qualität der Klamotten ist nicht besser geworden in den letzten Jahren. Meine uralte Behr Wathose ist bis heute top in Schuss und hatte nach über 15 Jahren Nutzung nur winzige Undichtigkeiten an ein paar Nahtstellen, die ich mit Stormsure dicht bekommen habe. Sikaflex hilft nun wohl bei der Balzer Buxe...


----------



## rule270 (8. Juni 2021)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> *AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*
> 
> Hab ich auch schon gemacht,
> ich kenn´das Zeug als "Sikaflex", und ich habe damit schon alles möglich verklebt!!#6
> ...


Hy
Wenn so eine Stelle nicht zu sehen ist nimm Prilwasser und sprüh damit die Hose ein.
Mit Druckluft wird die Hose aufgeblasen. Dann bilden sich an der undichten Stelle Blasen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Waidbruder (8. Juni 2021)

Bondex schrieb:


> *AW: undichte wathose reparieren ganz einfach*
> 
> ist das Zeug besser als Aquasure oder Aquaseal? Was hält länger und besser dicht? Dieses Zeug wird ja immer empfholen in den Simms-Reparaturvideos...
> Ich hatte damit nicht so tolle Erfahrungen weil sich das nach einer Weile wieder gelöst hat. Hat sich so abgerubbelt.
> Ist das Zeug von dem Ihr redet Silikon was man auch für Aquarien benutzt? Wie lange braucht es bis es trocken ist?


Habe grade mit Aquasure repariert: 1a, alles bleibt dicht.


----------



## herrfrick (23. April 2022)

Zum Hose aufblasen bitte kalte Luft nutzen wie oben beschrieben.
Ich habs mit dem Staubsager probiert. Das wurde so warm/ heiß daß die Nahtbänder teilweise den Geist aufgegeben haben.

Hab da ne Kartusche Dichtmittel verbraucht, jetzt ist die Hose wieder dicht.
Ist so ähnlich wie Sikaflex.
Hab die Nahtbänder zusätzlich mit Gardinenstreifen armiert, Fotos und Dichmittelbzeichnung folgen bei Bedarf.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

